# Re-using Lip Balm Tubes



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone have any pointers on how to clean up used lip balm tubes to re-fill? Get that last bit at the bottom out and get them clean again?

Thanks.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have never done it but maybe put them in a pan of almost boiling water, or double boiler. I guess this would also depend on if the tubes floated or not.

Just thinking out loud here.

G3


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That just might work. A double boiler melted the balm originally, so it should melt it again. And if it damages the tubes... well, I'm no worse off than I was before! Thanks!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

if these tubes are for consumer sale and use, I would not reuse them. Something about that just does not sound right especially in our climate where viruses and bacteria infections are on everyones minds. Probably one of the most unsafe practices when it comes to cosmetics, and that is what lip balm is


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

No, just for personal and family use. Would not sell used tubes for exactly the reasons you specified - excellent point. Even so, a quick soak in dilute chlorine and then rewash in near-boiling water would probably be a good precaution.


----------

